# Blue Ink Pen Going Away? Black Ink Mostly Sold



## WhatInThe (Jul 23, 2015)

Many decades ago I exclusively started using black ink pens. Recently found a blue ink pen,  used it and loved it. The blue ink is much easier to see which was the opposite decades ago. Anyway I go to the office supply stores during a sale and apparently sales only include black ink pens. They have blue but aren't included in the sales for what ever reason. I also notice some model of pens don't seem to come in blue or there is only one hook of blue.

DECADES ago I remember when it was the opposite, everything seemed to be blue and good old fashioned Bic stick pen in blue wrote better than a lot of these more expensive pens today.

Is blue ink going the way of the dinosaur?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2015)

I think blue is more INformal.  Official papers are usually in black.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

When I was a kid, there were no ballpoint pens.  They were patented in the mid thirty's but only became a standard after ww2.  I learned to write with a regular ink pen and ink well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2015)

Never even thought about it, except in the sense that printers do most of the printing now.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't write much anymore, but when I need to make a list or something, I always go for blue ink pens. .. blue, and purple sometimes..
My late husband always used black ink and thought I was strange ..lol.

Why would blue go away?  Can't we have choices?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

I hardly use pens anymore, except for making lists and signing cards.  I've noticed they usually come in multi-colored bundles, which I like for doing art projects.  Haven't particularly noticed a lack of blue.  But I think most people prefer black as it photocopies/prints better, blue is a bit light.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 26, 2015)

Official forms all demand that you use black ink pens . I used to love the first proper ink pen ( that you could fill up with Quink ) and we had to use blue ink for schoolwork.Blots were not accepted, and you had to redo all work if one appeared on the page.I have a friend who still uses this kind of pen for letters and uses purple ink, it's her trademark.


----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2015)

I still use pens and memo pads for quick notes, lists etc. I'm in the US and buy my ballpoint pens in the stationery section of grocery stores or pharmacies and they DO carry blue ink pens still so why not give that option a try?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2015)

I hardly ever handwrite anything anymore, except for grocery lists and sympathy notes.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 3, 2015)

Back in the days when I was still working, we were told to always use a black pen because they worked better when making photocopies.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 3, 2015)

Manatee said:


> Back in the days when I was still working, we were told to always use a black pen because they worked better when making photocopies.


Same here and old habits die hard.


----------

